# teaser toms?



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

what are your thoughts on this subject.

A teaser tom for anyone who has never heard of the term is a vasectomised male cat.

I have two stud cats at home one being a younger boy who was meant to be a replacement for the older boy and then would have him neutered.

what are your thought on having him vasectomised instead and then using him as a teaser to help bring girls out of call.

Ive been doing my research on injections and pills to put my girls off call but im so wary of the associated side effects of doing this.

Has anyone else used a Teaser Tom or have one as im after as much info as possible


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I haven't used one, but know many breeders who have one and works well for them. I'd have one but don't want to house too many boys.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

My own feelings are that I'd prefer to get the accupressure technique right, so I don't have to keep a cat outside. A teaser will do everything an entire will except get a girl pregnant so he will need his own stud house and so on, and personally I feel it's an unfair for him.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't have one but think its a brill idea if it worked ... I currently have a girl on ovarid , constant caller and small ... Ovarid is currently the only option for me but the dosage is very little (not what the vet says) ...


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> what are your thought on having him vasectomised instead and then using him as a teaser to help bring girls out of call


What are the benefits of a vasectomy? I only ask because I have a neuter male who has always stayed actively interested (for want of a better term). He was never used for breeding and neutered at around 6 months.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

havoc said:


> What are the benefits of a vasectomy? I only ask because I have a neuter male who has always stayed actively interested (for want of a better term). He was never used for breeding and neutered at around 6 months.


hi

is suppose you could say it was like in humans, all the same instincts are there to mate. It is just that the tubes have been cut like in humans so that a pregnancy can not occur.

I am thinking of it as currently I have an 8 month old calling and calling very strong, and also I wanted to put my breeding girl on hold for a little while after this litter.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

My neuter boy has all that and he does mate them given a chance. I know of at least one other breeder with a neuter boy who does the same.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> A teaser will do everything an entire will except get a girl pregnant so he will need his own stud house and so on, and personally I feel it's an unfair for him.


Do you mean spray etc? My neuter has always been inside and he isn't a sprayer. He's always been a neuter pet, always intended to be so and was neutered as normal for a pet cat. As such he's the typical soppy boy who just happens to have his way with the girls if I don't stop him.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

havoc said:


> Do you mean spray etc? My neuter has always been inside and he isn't a sprayer.


A teaser isn't neutered though, just vasectomised, so he is entire but unable to impregnate a queen. As such he will spray, vocalise and do all the other things that make entire males poor house guests.

Personally I wouldn't do it because I feel that once a boy has done his bit and added his contribution to the breed he deserves the chance to a retired life without the loneliness and boredom of being teaser cat. The older a cat is when he is neutered the harder it will be for him to adjust to life indoors, some never do which s so sad. I would rather look at alternative methods to knock queen off call than subject a cat to life as a 'stud' for longer than absolutely necessary.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

We were at the vets yesterday as Wispa is coming in to call constantly with just a couple of days off, she is on her fifth call in the past 6 weeks. The vet is going to order us some ovarid, it is too soon to put her back to stud.
We asked what she thought about a vasectomised male but she told us he would still spray just like an entire tom, he will do everything an entire tom would do but would just be firing blanks. 
We would hate the smell of spray in the house so we have made the choice of putting her on ovarid, but once she comes off it we wont know when she will call again, the vet said she may take a whole year before she calls again but we would rather take that risk than risking her getting pyo.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> A teaser isn't neutered though, just vasectomised, so he is entire but unable to impregnate a queen. As such he will spray, vocalise and do all the other things that make entire males poor house guests.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't do it because I feel that once a boy has done his bit and added his contribution to the breed he deserves the chance to a retired life without the loneliness and boredom of being teaser cat. The older a cat is when he is neutered the harder it will be for him to adjust to life indoors, some never do which s so sad. I would rather look at alternative methods to knock queen off call than subject a cat to life as a 'stud' for longer than absolutely necessary.


I agree wholeheartedly with all of this. What's more, I don't like my neuter boy mating with my girls and by choice use ovarid when necessary. I'm still interested in why a neuter boy who has *never* lived the life of a stud isn't considered by those who would like to use that method. Is it actually unusual for neuter pet males to behave as my lad does?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Here is my thread on Ovarid ... Hope it helps , Havoc gave me some good advice... I was unlucky on Ruby's last call and missed it , just waiting for the signs for her next ....

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/306206-ovarid-best-dosage-help-needed-3.html


----------



## Busy bee (May 24, 2013)

Haha, I would love to see the look on the vets face when asked if he/she would not take his bits clean off-just give him a vasectomy


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

havoc said:


> I agree wholeheartedly with all of this. What's more, I don't like my neuter boy mating with my girls and by choice use ovarid when necessary. I'm still interested in why a neuter boy who has *never* lived the life of a stud isn't considered by those who would like to use that method. Is it actually unusual for neuter pet males to behave as my lad does?


I think it is very unusual Havoc - very rarely heard off, normally neutering gets rid of all these urges forever.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Havoc I have two neutered boys, when we first got a Queen they would both try to please her but after a while the novelty wore off and neither of them try now we have three Queens,although Isak will climb on top and hold them by the scruff with his teeth but that is as far as he gets and then he lets them go looking all pleased with himself.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Here is my thread on Ovarid ... Hope it helps , Havoc gave me some good advice... I was unlucky on Ruby's last call and missed it , just waiting for the signs for her next ....
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/306206-ovarid-best-dosage-help-needed-3.html


I will have a look through your thread later thankyou, it looks interesting and will help lots I'm sure. The vet told us to use half a tablet per week and then cut it down to fortnightly etc, she said to just use a small amount and see what we think and if we can give her less to do so or if we need to up the dose to do that. She has ordered us some so we will see how it goes.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> although Isak will climb on top and hold them by the scruff with his teeth but that is as far as he gets


If only! There's no mistaking the gutteral yowl of a queen when a boy is definitely doing the deed - and nothing more guranteed to get you out of a sound sleep at 3am  I know another breeder who has a boy who does this just the same. I wonder why ours do and others don't. They show no other behaviours of entire males.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

havoc said:


> If only! There's no mistaking the gutteral yowl of a queen when a boy is definitely doing the deed - and nothing more guranteed to get you out of a sound sleep at 3am  I know another breeder who has a boy who does this just the same. I wonder why ours do and others don't. They show no other behaviours of entire males.


It is bad enough with a queen calling all night long isn't it? Wispa never ever lets up, she calls all night long and all day long, only stopping when she is sleeping. 
I can imagine the yowl of a queen when a boy is doing the deed. I have never heard it, the poor stud owners have to put up with that noise when I leave my girls with them.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Don't believe I know of any neuter boys who complete the act, many will try. 

I have two boys neutered at 10 weeks, one who ignores completely and another who thinks he's doing it right.
He paddles his feet, scruffs and thrusts but doesn't get anywhere near the right place. When he's done he runs from window to window yelling to the world that he's hot stuff.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

He is hot! Just ineffective...


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a neutered boy who lives outside with my stud boy,i would love him inside but he still sprays,i was amazed one day to see him mate with one of my girls who was in seaon, it took her off call though, but it definitely wasnt planned, i didnt even think it could happen
In fact to look at him,he doesnt even look as if he was neutered,he still looks intact


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The owner of the stud I used for Lola got him some stud pants, and apparently he doesn't try to spray when he is wearing them! The photo on Facebook was amusing, but they have done the trick for her and he can enjoy company inside. He took a little while to use used to wearing them.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> i was amazed one day to see him mate with one of my girls who was in seaon, it took her off call though, but it definitely wasnt planned, i didnt even think it could happen


It definitely can though it's obviously rare.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I can imagine the yowl of a queen when a boy is doing the deed. I have never heard it


It's quite something


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Don't believe I know of any neuter boys who complete the act, many will try.
> 
> I have two boys neutered at 10 weeks, one who ignores completely and another who thinks he's doing it right.
> He paddles his feet, scruffs and thrusts but doesn't get anywhere near the right place. When he's done he runs from window to window yelling to the world that he's hot stuff.


You sound like you are describing our NFC neuter :lol: he is does just the same.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> The owner of the stud I used for Lola got him some stud pants, and apparently he doesn't try to spray when he is wearing them! The photo on Facebook was amusing, but they have done the trick for her and he can enjoy company inside. He took a little while to use used to wearing them.


I've heard of stud pants, what if they need the litter tray whilst wearing them though?


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Generally you would only use the stud pants for short periods, a couple of hours or so then put the boy back in his house so he can relieve himself if he needs to. If he goes in his pants, you will need to wash his bottom down but its not a big deal. 

All my boys still spray while wearing their pants but I have been told that if they wear them every day for several hours they learn not to. 

My current neuter boy was my stud boy for 3 years, when the girls are calling they all display to him and generally he becomes upset and tries to escape from them, I think I have only seen him mount a girl twice since he has been neutered two years ago.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thankfully, my boy isn't spraying yet, but I'm taking the opportunity to get him used to his pants for short periods. So far, this lump still zooms around like he's got nothing on! Good pants have a gap so that he can still poo if he wants to, but my boy's never tried when he has his on.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Thankfully, my boy isn't spraying yet, but I'm taking the opportunity to get him used to his pants for short periods


That's what I do with my boy as well, so if a time comes that he does spray he can still come inside and be used to his pants.

He can't climb or jump in them :lol: Stumbles around on the cat trees, walking or running and playing is fine though.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

SC, what style have you got? I'm using the Mythicbells ones and find that because it's a harness that sits very low on the hips, it doesn't restrict movement at all. If you like, I'll try and get a pic of him with them on.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I have these ones
Stud Pants / Queen Jeans

ETA, sorry Carly I should describe, they're like a nappy with a hole for the tail, do up with Velcro around his back. Sits on hips, not the belly 
Will google the ones you've mentioned


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I looked at those but didn't like the sound of them too much. Let me know if you find the others. They really are excellent!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

They look like a lot of faddle Carly? Mikki do bitch pants which can be used as stud pants but I use ones that look a bit like the one SC mentioned but are made from waterproof material. My boy runs, jumps, climbs while wearing his pants. Once he got used to the rustling noise he carried on as normal


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Actually, they're incredibly easy to use once you've got the measurements right. I have my boy's on him in about 30 seconds.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Found them thanks, think I'll order a pair and see if he likes them better. Look a bit fiddly but with practice is probably quite easy.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

They really are. I whip Tango's on while we're having a cuddle, and he hardly even realises!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Im in favour of this method op,im rather jealous that you are in a position to put it to practice.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Im in favour of this method op,im rather jealous that you are in a position to put it to practice.


Maybe we could share him ....


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Maybe we could share him ....


That will be a new one,stud fee to use a v-stud.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> That will be a new one,stud fee to use a v-stud.


Think it could catch on, ya know lol .... Want your girl out of call , then I ave the boy for you ... Pmsl


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

there are actually US breeders who do that.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Well I can see the CALL for it ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

carly87 said:


> there are actually US breeders who do that.


Wow really,interesting.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

carly87 said:


> there are actually US breeders who do that.


Not uncommon here either

Re the stud pants, I don't have all that fluff to deal with either which should make getting them on easy


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

A lot easier than what I have to deal with! Getting the buckle to snap without catching fur is a skill!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Not uncommon here either
> 
> Re the stud pants, I don't have all that fluff to deal with either which should make getting them on easy


Your cat doesn't have all that fluff to deal with either.


----------

